# Is this guy wearing a saddle?



## polingspig (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello everybody. I'm not a nit pickin' kind of guy, but can anyone tell me how George is tied in? I can't find it. There is a close up near the end of the video but I can't even see a saddle. The funny thing is that the guy taking the video is very proud of George and wants to make sure everyone knows that tree removal should be left to professionals.


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7632813532820652044


----------



## clearance (Apr 10, 2007)

OMFG, check out how the top almost brushed the primary. I can't believe it.


----------



## Streyken (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like he has spurs, but I didn't see him use them much if at all - maybe because he was clinging to the trunk with one arm the whole time! Good thing he had that ladder.


----------



## BC_Logger (Apr 11, 2007)

well we can all safely say that hes not the sharpest tool in the shed


----------



## BC_Logger (Apr 11, 2007)

I like how the speaker says " this is not a job for a amateur " , it he thinks Mr George is a pro well ............


----------



## arboralliance (Apr 11, 2007)

*I'm confused?*



polingspig said:


> Hello everybody. I'm not a nit pickin' kind of guy, but can anyone tell me how George is tied in? I can't find it. There is a close up near the end of the video but I can't even see a saddle. The funny thing is that the guy taking the video is very proud of George and wants to make sure everyone knows that tree removal should be left to professionals.
> 
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7632813532820652044




You say your not a nit pickin kinda guy?

The videographer assures us the climber is attached, its a video, we are informed the climber is a proffesional and qualified or that assumption/presumption is made, why would you question this brilliant and very educational/instructional video, well, no, sorry, they dont go so far as to make the claim the video is instructional, I stand corrected there...:deadhorse: 

Didnt notice any wing cuts either, guess you really dont need them when your "attachment" is bullet proof...:help: 

And thats how its done!

Off we all go and copy verbatim what we've seen on the video!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 11, 2007)

:hmm3grin2orange: HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!

The best part is where he's topping it out in daylight and its dark by the time its a butt.


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have seen this one before. What I have wondered is why he cut out the side away from the power lines first. He left nothing to rig off of.


----------



## Streyken (Apr 11, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> I have seen this one before. What I have wondered is why he cut out the side away from the power lines first. He left nothing to rig off of.



I had the same thought, but hey, he's the pro!


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wait a minute-when did tree trimming become a "construction job." 

Sure is a lot easier to set you ropes when you don't have to hang on with one hand.


----------



## JTinaTree (Apr 11, 2007)

Is that James,the narcoleptic tree climber or his brother?


----------



## treebogan (Apr 15, 2007)

*Nah,nah*

Jame's got a job in the "White house",just ask George.:rockn:


----------



## NCTREE (Sep 10, 2011)

Treeman587 said:


> I have seen this one before. What I have wondered is why he cut out the side away from the power lines first. He left nothing to rig off of.


 
I was wondering the same thing. Huh! Amateur!!!


----------



## treemandan (Sep 10, 2011)

Treeman587 said:


> I have seen this one before. What I have wondered is why he cut out the side away from the power lines first. He left nothing to rig off of.


 
Cause they don't know what they are doing?:msp_unsure:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Old thread, never saw that one before. Favorite part was the 2 ropes tied together. lol


----------



## Rftreeman (Sep 12, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Huh! Amateur!!!


well, this thread is 4 years old so he's probably a pro by now......lol...


----------



## deevo (Sep 12, 2011)

Rftreeman said:


> well, this thread is 4 years old so he's probably a pro by now......lol...


 
He's also wearing the integrated harness/jean combo from Wallymart and invisible helmet! Love that 45' ladder though~!


----------



## NCTREE (Sep 13, 2011)

Rftreeman said:


> well, this thread is 4 years old so he's probably a pro by now......lol...


 
Yeah we hope he's a pro and not something else.


----------



## mikegar (Apr 4, 2012)

NCTREE said:


> Yeah we hope he's a pro and not something else.


edited. re watched, changed my mind. i thought he was a hore hey. after re watching i understand he really is a george


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 4, 2012)

At the end "play again" is that a joke? Must be his black 1980 ford sitting in the driveway. Things are looking up. My balls still hurt from watching it.


----------



## tree md (Apr 5, 2012)

Scary that there are people out there like that and even scarier that there are people out there that would hire them and think that that is professional level work...


----------



## Greener (Apr 15, 2012)

polingspig said:


> Hello everybody. I'm not a nit pickin' kind of guy, but can anyone tell me how George is tied in? I can't find it. There is a close up near the end of the video but I can't even see a saddle. The funny thing is that the guy taking the video is very proud of George and wants to make sure everyone knows that tree removal should be left to professionals.
> 
> 
> Tree cutting



I'm several years late but let me answer your question, as no one else did: no, he is most certainly not! Reminds me about when I used to climb with a bow saw and no ropes.


----------



## Customcuts (Apr 15, 2012)

*narcaleptic treeclimber.*



JTinaTree said:


> Is that James,the narcoleptic tree climber or his brother?





That is hilarious, same thing I was wondering...lmao. what's up with that guy??

:msp_confused:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 18, 2012)

that's so easy to removal but he cut the other side of the tree to ty in to and no saddle


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 18, 2012)

Customcuts said:


> That is hilarious, same thing I was wondering...lmao. what's up with that guy??
> 
> :msp_confused:



No thats not James this guy actually rigged some limbs and James just bombed everything and i don't see a cooler for beer.


----------

